# Fun Home Shoot With Leanne.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Leanne asked if we could have another shoot as she had some ideas she
wanted to try.

The shoot was at her home & I used too flash heads though softboxes either
side with one slightly lower than the other to see what results could be achieved.

Any positive or negative comments appreciated but we are both happy with
the results so far.

Makeup, ideas & poses are all Leannes work.

Here are the results.

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6. Leanne wanted this processed to make her look dirty & trashy.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

4,5,6 are a no for me, not saying the photos are of poor quality though, they are very good, just not my type of thing lol,


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Number 2 :O

shes bloody gorgeous! but ermmm ... yeah great photos fella!


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! :argie:

Cracking work Paul.

So who was the lucky one that got to wear the lipstick and kiss her all over? :lol:

Paul.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

last one looks a bit like a tranny ..no offence or anything intended

lightings a bit wrong


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Number 1 and 3 for me.

Crackiing set though mate. 

Thanks.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

I love these. The last one especially. Just my kind of cross processing. The only thing that bothers me is the excessive pout


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> 4,5,6 are a no for me, not saying the photos are of poor quality though, they are very good, just not my type of thing lol,


Thanks for taking the time to comment bud, Leanne is happy with them so alls
good 



davies20 said:


> Number 2 :O
> 
> shes bloody gorgeous! but ermmm ... yeah great photos fella!


 Thanks bud.



Taffyopel said:


> Wow! :argie:
> 
> Cracking work Paul.
> 
> ...


Thank you & as for the lipstick eerm 



steveo3002 said:


> last one looks a bit like a tranny ..no offence or anything intended
> 
> lightings a bit wrong


Lighting was fine, just processed a little funky 



Gruffs said:


> Number 1 and 3 for me.
> 
> Crackiing set though mate.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you, much appreciated.



NickTB said:


> I love these. The last one especially. Just my kind of cross processing. The only thing that bothers me is the excessive pout


Thanks Nick, the pout is natural believe it or not :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

1 & 3 for me.


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

No 3 for me and No 6 she should have more run make up under her eyes, bit like shes been crying or got wet and its run, that look is sexy.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hubba Hubba:argie:Greats photos too:thumb:


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Number 6 is a cracker, captures her intent for the pic perfectly IMO...Brilliant pics, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow really like these. Some of the skin could do with being evened out a tad and the armpits could do with being dewrinkled...Were the softboxes far away from the model? They'd make some nice catch lights in her eyes if they were closer maybe. Otherwise great work mate )


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

wowow, she looks like Rosie Webster.


----------

